# Reaper Miniature: 02833 Medusa (Copperhead)



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Well a few of you wanted to see some of my other work :wink: so here is the first I'm posting here my Reaper miniature Medusa, I've painted this one up like a copperhead rattlesnake. I hope to purchase another one of these medusas and paint her a different pattern.

When I can get slightly more motivated I'll take a few pics of my half-orc monk next


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Any comments :?: :|


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry faol I should have posted on this before now.  


Whilst Im not overly keen on the actual mini I am very interested in the scales that you have painted. I there any chance of a shot from the above rear to see more of that? and a closer shot of the scale pattern as well?


Don't want much do I, lol.

What do you use for the basing btw?


----------

